# pikachubalrnasgdag



## buddha-kun (Mar 29, 2008)

who likes pokemon?
i do, so i made some pikachu.
4000 hours in MS Paint.











he's playing NDS SHOVELWARE





uhm..yeah.. you get it.





mandatory





holechu

and lastly.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 29, 2008)

MS Paint Skillz


----------



## drock360 (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice Job!


----------



## science (Mar 29, 2008)

Cute


----------



## Ice Cold (Mar 30, 2008)

The last one is great.

*saves to computer*


----------



## superrob (Mar 30, 2008)

Rofl at Holechu xD

But 4000 hours O.o


----------



## xJonny (Mar 30, 2008)

Holechu pwns all!


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Apr 4, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 4, 2008)

They all fucking win
The blank one could be used in an awesome shoop contest.
In fact, how about we have one?

With your permission of course.


----------



## pasc (Apr 15, 2008)

wow, cool, but the last one looks just  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (since when do we have a rofl 2 ?)


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 16, 2008)

Lovely


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 16, 2008)

O.O pew pew, the last one is hilarious


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 16, 2008)

He is no jiggly puff


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 16, 2008)

Gr8 stuff I love pikachu


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 16, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> They all fucking win
> The blank one could be used in an awesome shoop contest.
> In fact, how about we have one?
> 
> With your permission of course.



I still want a shoop contest.


----------



## Gian (Apr 21, 2008)

Rofl, the last one is hilarious. 
Nice job.


----------



## buddha-kun (Apr 23, 2008)

i dont' mind, go ahead


----------



## Dylan (Apr 29, 2008)

haha were you being serious about the 4000 hours?


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 19, 2008)

You got mad skillz women!!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Those are cool. But come on--_*4000 *_hours in MS Paint?


----------



## PlooBloo (May 20, 2008)

LOL! I *love* Penischu and Falconchu. xD;;


----------

